# Malware



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 29, 2010)

Just got hit with this, JS: Pumsee [Trj] , when I went in to the Misc. thread listing. My Avast blocked it but it may cause some people some problems. Hope I have enough info here to be helpful.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2010)

I wonder if it was something in an ad. I haven't seen any issues.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll take care. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2010)

No issues here but no adverts either so it is likely it was something in one of them.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 30, 2010)

I would say that it was probably in one of the ads. I went back to that section again twice more and it hit one more time.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2010)

Record any of the information that the pop-up provided. Would give a clue to the source.


----------

